# Whats up.



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Whats up everyone. I have not been on here in a while. Reason being is we don't get out to ride much anymore. I have sold 2 of my bikes but still have 2 to ride around the hunting lease. Don't know how much longer I will keep those 2 as all they do is sit and have carb problems. I have been working a lot lately offshore and at the new store my wife opened. So we have been really busy. 

Don't know if there is still a lot of the older members still on here. The ones I talk to every now and then seem to have taken the same path as me and don't get out as much anymore. 

I do have a new toy to play with but don't think I will be doing many mods to it in till later on. Its a 07.5 Ram 2500 4x4 with the 6.7l Cummins.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Good looking truck. You're right we don't get out much anymore. I don't even have a wheeler anymore. Haven't for probably two years now.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Yeah I have been doing a lot more duck hunting and fishing than anything when I do get the time. It is just too far to drive to have a good ride anymore.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Fishing for me too. Even joined a club w/ 7 lakes. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Gee I don't get on here much either. My last ride was summer if 2014. I think I got out twice. It's already July and I still haven't gone ?

Soon I hope. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Me too, been about may since my last ride. Then Nov. of 2014 before that, still got mine just dont have time. Or its too dry over here to really enjoy it mostly. 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

Been busy also with the manual conversions, an now doing custom clutches for the Kawies been taking a lot of time, now I have engine out with blown rear head gasket an broken ring on front cyl


----------

